# Marco Polo (Netflix Series)



## ZombieWife (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't want to watch this.  But I did.  And I'm nearly done with season 1.  I really enjoyed it.  I don't know much about the Mongols or Kublai Khan or the Silk Road or Marco Polo, but I watched the heck out of this. I acknowledge that this is historical fiction, but man, I'm a sucker for this type of story.  

Multiple character stories threaded in.  Beautiful scenework.

The first episode felt a bit disjointed in pacing, but I'm so glad I hung in there.  In my opinion, the episodes got progressively better.

Yes, there are some familiar tropes like the badass blind master and women who make fighting look beautiful and graceful.  But heck if I cared.

Solid fight scenes. Decent intrigue and politicking.  

The best, however, is how the relationship develops between Kublai Khan and Marco Polo.  The actor playing Kublai Khan really makes this series for me.  I have no idea if this is even remotely close to Kublai, but I really was pulled in by his thoughtfulness, diplomacy, and political tactics.

I dunno, I'm sure some of you will hate it, but yeah.  I'd rank it up there with Vikings for me.  A stunning opening title sequence as well.

Best news?  It's on Netflix, so there's no waiting week-by-week.

Trailer (seems more over-the-top than it really is)

Opening title sequence


----------



## Connavar (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw the whole season in two days and it was another good reason to have netflix account.  It was slow starting but after few eps the writing became much better and the characters so much more richer, more interesting.  I enjoyed it alot for getting inside look on the mongol empire under Kubla Khan. It was really about their own story, history from Marcos POV.  Seldom you see their culture, their empire building from the inside.  It is always oh the Barbarians are coming to kill us POV from European angle.

Visually stunning and better looking than other historical, fantasy shows like Game of Thrones, Vikings.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad someone caught it!  I really enjoyed it.  It was visually beautiful!  And the storylines came on their own time.  It actually made me go look up things about Kubla Khan to learn about him.


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay, you've sold it to me. My son has been banging on about this since before Christmas. I give in! I'm going to watch it now, Bye!


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 13, 2015)

Let us know what you think, Dave.  Just remember it's historical fiction.    But I think it's fun historical fiction.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2015)

I agree that the first episode is a bit disjointed but there is a lot of information to dump. It starts to become gripping somewhere in the second/third episode. Hence, the reason that I watched the first four episodes tonight in one sitting. The comparisons I've seen with _Game of Thrones_ don't do it justice, it is something quite different; more like _I, Claudius_ with battles. (And not as many old men dying as GoT.) I haven't seen _The Vikings._ I have no idea if it is historically accurate or not, but the scenery is spectacular. Any idea where it was filmed? There is a lot of CGI. The scene where they met for a truce with the walled city had those peculiar mountains in the background that you only find in Western China and IndoChina, but they could have been added CGI too. My son told me I would like it but I didn't want to get involved in another long series. Only ten episodes though, doesn't really seem long enough. I'd definitely recommend it. I'll be watching the rest within a week or so.


----------



## willwallace (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm up to episode 6, and I really like the story and characters. Very well done series.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 14, 2015)

Awesome, Dave.  Yeah, I think it gets better and better.  The last episodes were my favorite.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2015)

It also reminds me of _The Last King of Scotland_. Marco Polo is dealing with a person who (from the viewpoint of his own culture, education and upbringing) is quite insane. On the other hand, Kublai Khan treats him with more respect than his own father ever did. I can see that this chemistry is likely to grow and change as I watch the rest of the series as it seems to be the backbone of the story, but that is the point I'm at right now.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 14, 2015)

I really enjoy their relationship.  It's thoughfully done and well acted on part of the two men.  That sense of safety, though, never quite sinks in for Marco, or so I believe. Making it a bit dangerous as well.


----------



## willwallace (Jan 15, 2015)

Finished watching the first season last night, it ended really well, I thought.  Couldn't wait for the evil chancellor to get killed.


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, he was a good adversary, though.  It made me interested in the mantis Kung Fu action.  

I loved the blind weapons master.  He was awesome!

I hope we get a season 2.


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2015)

Also watched to the end of Season 1. The Mongols are a bit divided. Victory is not very sweet. Looks good for next the Season. I thought it might get boring as the various threads had seemed to run to their ends.


----------



## markpud (Jan 21, 2015)

I enjoyed the season and will watch season 2 should it appear. Marco himself isn't the most charismatic but I think he proved himself to Kublai. The Chinese Chancellor was definitely a stereotypical martial art master / powerplayer and it was satisfying to see him meet his end!


----------



## ZombieWife (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree, Mark.  I didn't find Marco terribly ... charismatic, but perhaps this is part of his evolution into someone more so?


----------



## markpud (Jan 21, 2015)

Lets hope


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2015)

Is he meant to be younger than he looks?

He stowed away on the ship in a barrel, which makes more sense if he was a very young boy, and I think he mentioned that he was 9 when his father returned. So, if they travelled the silk road for say 5 or 6 years, enough time for him to learn languages, then he would still be a teenager. This idea would fit better with me and the idea that the Khan would treat him like a son. 

The only problem is that from the beginning to the end he doesn't seem to age and looks to be in his late 20's. I think this might be the problem with you not warming to the character.


----------



## markpud (Jan 22, 2015)

Interesting idea Dave.. perhaps I've forgotten but I didn't get the impression of him being that young when leaving Italy. And I thought it said 3 years for the time spent on the road??

I imagine s2 will focus on the Mongol factions more.

I really like the Mongolian throat singing which was featured in at least one episode, and within the credits. Such a cool sound!


----------



## Rocketship 7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Great series. Refreshing to see real sets and so little CGI. Looks like they spent some money to make it.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2015)

I stand corrected about the CGI. Apparently they filmed on location in Kazakhstan, Malaysia, and Venice. Those mountains that I mentioned were probably in Malaysia. I doubted that they had filmed in China. I expect they had to build all the fake Chinese-style pavillions and hire vast numbers of costumed extras. Which goes someway to explaining the reported $90 million to make the first season alone.

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2014/12/12/marco-polo-netflix/

You could tell the internal structure of the palace was Balsa wood when evil Chancellor fought with 'I can do Kung Fu' Marco Polo, as they smashed some to pieces.


----------



## Rocketship 7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, I wasn't sure if there was much CGI or not, didn't think so. Thought you wrote "there _isn't_ a lot of CGI..." lol, misread that. And wasn't trying to call you out or nothing. Internet confusion. And yeah the flying balsa wood was funny. Ha!


----------



## Connavar (Jan 30, 2015)

Dave said:


> Is he meant to be younger than he looks?
> 
> *He stowed away on the ship in a barrel, which makes more sense if he was a very young boy, and I think he mentioned that he was 9 when his father returned. So, if they travelled the silk road for say 5 or 6 years, enough time for him to learn languages, then he would still be a teenager. This idea would fit better with me and the idea that the Khan would treat him like a son. *
> 
> The only problem is that from the beginning to the end he doesn't seem to age and looks to be in his late 20's. I think this might be the problem with you not warming to the character.



I read wiki about Marco Polo he went away to Asia,China when he was 15-16 in 1269 and he arrived in Kubla's court after 3 years in Silk road. The actor look easily look 19 when he came to Mongol court in China.  He was away for 24 years. 

I thought the actor was fine in the drama but Marco Polo is a also tool to tell the Mongol court story, Song China dynasty end story. He cant be too charismatic because he is real historical person.  He isnt a fantasy hero despite the Kung Fu.  I thought he grew well after 4 eps when he became smarter, at home at the court. 

I adored the overall story for historical reasons, getting inside look to Mongol/Yuan Dynasty/Kublai Khan from Marco's POV. This isnt only his personal story.  I would dislike the series if it became too much fiction and too little history.  I liked seeing Kublai Khan struggling, being afraid not to match Genghis Khan's legacy.  If this series was only about the character Marco Polo it would be a short, weak mini series.  The setting, all the different people is the fascinting thing.  Mongol ruling half the world brings together Italian from Venice along with Arabic,Persian ministers, Mongol warriors, Chinese on both sides etc


----------



## Dave (Jan 30, 2015)

Then Wiki fits with what is told in the story for the time on the silk road and his age on arrival, however the actor is actualy 24. I was just saying that the reason Markpud found him uncharismatic might be that the actor is slightly too old. On the otherhand, there is definitely a second series being made, and if he going to be there for 24 years, an older actor will make it easier to believe that aging.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 1, 2015)

Dave said:


> Then Wiki fits with what is told in the story for the time on the silk road and his age on arrival, however the actor is actualy 24. I was just saying that the reason Markpud found him uncharismatic might be that the actor is slightly too old. On the otherhand, there is definitely a second series being made, and if he going to be there for 24 years, an older actor will make it easier to believe that aging.



I see what you mean but 4-5 year old difference is not much specially in films,tv where we have 50 year old Brad Pitt and co playing 30 year olds.

Im hoping the character keep matures mentally as he did later half of the first season.  He went from a scared kid in prison to a trusted adviser.


----------



## markpud (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree that the series was at its best when telling the story of Kublai Khan and how his grandfather's legacy hung heavy on him. On the other hand, the Chinese court storyline felt more cliche.

Polo wasn't terrible, and discrepancies with his age aside I think his character was believable in his actions.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 8, 2015)

markpud said:


> I agree that the series was at its best when telling the story of Kublai Khan and how his grandfather's legacy hung heavy on him. On the other hand, the Chinese court storyline felt more cliche.
> 
> Polo wasn't terrible, and discrepancies with his age aside I think his character was believable in his actions.



Chinese court storyline was not enough focused on, the villain was good but his side of the story got too little focus because most characters was in Kublais court.  I liked the sister,spy,assasin to Chinese Chancellor villain.  I felt for her being used because of her daugther.  I hope she doesnt die because she choose the wrong side in season 2.


----------



## markpud (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep the characters surrounding the Chancellor were more interesting than the man himself who felt like a fung-fu cliche bad guy. 

And the Mongol princess who Polo fell for in s2 was great, hopefully she'll be featured more in s3..


----------

